# Dr Grenthumbs Freedom 35



## Dr Gruber (Jul 12, 2012)

Coming soon from Dr Greenthumb is a plant that finishes flower in 35 days. As a medical grower this could be the answer to my problems. I grow mostly from seed and with plant counts and weight limits its hard to keep a perpetual garden going for me. Doc is going to let me be the first to test them and they should be available in the fall for everyone else. I should have them in a few days and will start up a journal then.

Here's what Doc had to say about it...............

"Is the world ready for a 35 day indoor plant? Hope so, because we're coming out with one in the Fall. Freedom 35 has fully globular, milky trichomes with stacked calyx formation and is harvestable at 35 days of flowering with potency equivalent to Urkel or Sour Diesel. At 45 days she's as done as she can be with OG-like potency and maybe then some. Wonderful caramel taste too."


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 12, 2012)

This one's the big time, boys.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 12, 2012)

Who dat????


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, maybe I am jumping to conclusions. That's Julian. Freedom 35 was his master plan.
If the Doc is making a Trailer Park Boys reference, that is pretty rad.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 12, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Well, maybe I am jumping to conclusions. That's Julian. Freedom 35 was his master plan.
> If the Doc is making a Trailer Park Boys reference, that is pretty rad.


I just looked it up and i bet you are correct. Doc is probably a fan.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bring it on!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2012)

This is insane. So once you flip the lights she is done 35 days?
Potency like og equivalent to urkle? This sounds like a super plant I guess I will have to see this grow.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> This is insane. So once you flip the lights she is done 35 days?
> Potency like og equivalent to urkle? This sounds like a super plant I guess I will have to see this grow.


This crazy up in here lol


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 12, 2012)

20 pounds, Are you fucking serious? Do you know how many tomatoes that is?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> This is insane. So once you flip the lights she is done 35 days?
> Potency like og equivalent to urkle? This sounds like a super plant I guess I will have to see this grow.



Yep, thats what he says. I think i will pull one plant at 35 and one at 45 to see how it is.
Doc says it doesnt stretch much so I will probably veg until it gets to a decent size.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 12, 2012)

Im watching the DR let me Test 747's they where some monsters...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 13, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> Im watching the DR let me Test 747's they where some monsters...



iD LOVE TO SEE SOME PICS...GOT ANY? HOW WAS THE SMOKE...TASTE???


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 13, 2012)

check my journal sorry moved and lost a lot of pics for some reason...Smoke was smooth with a hint of lemon...ppl that where lucky enough to get some from me loved it...still got some beens thinking bout another run but got a smaller space to grow then b4 so dont think i really want to do another run anytime soon...but 2 thumbs up


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 13, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> check my journal sorry moved and lost a lot of pics for some reason...Smoke was smooth with a hint of lemon...ppl that where lucky enough to get some from me loved it...still got some beens thinking bout another run but got a smaller space to grow then b4 so dont think i really want to do another run anytime soon...but 2 thumbs up



i remember now....wouldnt mind trying that one myself.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 13, 2012)

well maybe we can works something out down the road i have a bunch left...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 13, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> well maybe we can works something out down the road i have a bunch left...


thats what i was thinking


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 13, 2012)

just sent a friend request...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 16, 2012)

I found this photo of the Freedom 35 at 45 days and what Doc had to say about it................


"Grow to whatever height you desire and flower.
Stretch is very,very low.
35-45 days of flowering. Photo below is at 45 days (note stacked calyxis)
Caramel taste to the buds.
Potent as OG
Very little trimming
Good yield


----------



## OGMan (Jul 16, 2012)

Doc says Freedom 35 can be the biggest plant in your room if vegged long enough


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

How long until you have these popped gruber?? cheers man!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> How long until you have these popped gruber?? cheers man!


working on them now........


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> working on them now........


Good man! You think the freedom 35 looks a little airy?


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 17, 2012)

should be interesting to watch 45 days huh... I hope its not just talk to get them sold would love to be finished completely in 75 days...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 17, 2012)

blaze1camp "should be interesting to watch 45 days huh... I hope its not just talk to get them sold would love to be finished completely in 75 days"... 

I think if it was just talk Doc would hve them available now...or rather, Doc would hve waited until september to have me journal them.As it is, everyone will get agood look before they are for sale.


Buck123 "Good man! You think the freedom 35 looks a little airy?" 


Looks a bit that way...but its always hard to tell for me because Ive had some that looked thin on the outside but were hard nugs when squeezed.I found another picture that the buds look thicker in...see if i can get it up here.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 17, 2012)

here it is.................https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546265-dr-greenthumbs-freedom-35-seed.html#post7724845


----------



## Beagler (Jan 24, 2014)

What type of odor did the plants have when growing and how strong was the odor?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 24, 2014)

Beagler said:


> What type of odor did the plants have when growing and how strong was the odor?



Kind of earthy/sweet.
Not a very strong odor when growing compared to most. Nobody will mistake it for something other then MJ though.

When its all done and dry it does smell like caramel.


----------



## Beagler (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Dr Gruber, I've done the Niagara x Shiva indoors and it barely had any smell at all, reminded me of a bowl of fruitloops when the plants were brushed up against.

May have to try Freedom 35 when I have the funds.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 27, 2014)

Good numbers for a 40 day plant but the numbers really don't tell the full story. This one has a happy, fun, buzz, that is as potent as some of my 20% strains.


----------



## Beagler (Jan 27, 2014)

Thats good to know.
One of the things I like about the Niagara x Shiva is a buzz like that, also find it energenic


----------

